# Metal shift gate?



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

First post here! might as well introduce myself. Im pretty active on audizine, but i just sold my b6 a4 cabrio and my mk1 tt is arriving at the end of the week. ive been lurking for quite some time and slowly gathering ideas for the tt. One thing caught my eye in a couple of photo threads on here. It was a metal shift gate that was slotted like an r8. i tried searching, but really didnt come up with a solid lead. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Pm CharlieTT. He makes them. :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah I got mine from charlie :beer:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Check this out - click on pic for video 


























Pm me if interested, I am doing free shipping to the US/Canada at the moment.

Charlie


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

i like the clank sound it makes when you shift, but dont like the look of it.. but each to his own right!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> yeah I got mine from charlie :beer:


thanks everybody! in this pic though shift gate has a thick ring around it making it look more defined, where as the other pics its not there?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Also (since nobody has brought it up), you can't use it if you have a short shifter in your car.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Check with TTC2k5 on this forum. He's got both of CharlieTT's V1 and V2 metal shift gates that you may be able to pick up if he's willing to part with either one of them.

Bob: Chime in man.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Check with TTC2k5 on this forum. He's got both of CharlieTT's V1 and V2 metal shift gates that you may be able to pick up if he's willing to part with either one of them.
> 
> Bob: Chime in man.


yes, yes I do. 

I have a potential buyers for both my V1 and V2, now that I've gone to the alcantara setup. However, no cash has changed hands. Deals could, and I say could cuz you never know, finalize next week. That being said......

@ OP: if you're interested in buying a gently used shiftgate, and can wait about a week, send me a PM.

V1 install: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-shift-gate/

V2 install: http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-shiftgate-v2/

cheers


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the quick response, i really like the v2 ill be pming you


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> thanks for the quick response, i really like the v2 ill be pming you


PM replied.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> First post here! might as well introduce myself. Im pretty active on audizine, but i just sold my b6 a4 cabrio and my mk1 tt is arriving at the end of the week. ive been lurking for quite some time and slowly gathering ideas for the tt. One thing caught my eye in a couple of photo threads on here. It was a metal shift gate that was slotted like an r8. i tried searching, but really didnt come up with a solid lead. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


The metal shift gate was the first thing I bought for my TT as well


----------



## pzkov (Aug 6, 2012)

*open metal shifter*

Hi, I live in Miami, fl and would like to acquire an open metal shifter for my TT. Where can I buy this? who is charlie? I really want one of these. 
thanks!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

pzkov said:


> Hi, I live in Miami, fl and would like to acquire an open metal shifter for my TT. Where can I buy this? who is charlie? I really want one of these.
> thanks!


 CharlieTT. He's from England but is on this forum. Hit him up to see if he's still producing them. 

My V1 Metal shiftgate...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I shot him a PM over on the TTForum so hopefully he posts in soon. :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> I shot him a PM over on the TTForum so hopefully he posts in soon. :beer:


 thats the only forum he is on now? 
i want to get intouch with him on one of these too


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Guys 

Here I am  cheers Ben for the heads up. 

I am still doing these and selling loads all around the world  been quiet on the forum as recently got married and now expecting a baby so busy busy busy  

I have got a production run in place at the moment so anyone who wants one should pm me or email [email protected] as once this lot has gone there may not be any for some time. 

The kits come with the longer stainless bolts (compatible with OSIR ring) custom leather gaiter and the aluminium shiftgate. 

I am doing free shipping to the US in August only so hit me up (that sounds US right ) 

Any questions please pm or email as I don't get on here as often as I would like. 

Cheers 

Charlie


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone have some pics with a stock knob or OSIR knob?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Anyone have some pics with a stock knob or OSIR knob?


 Mine after my initial install... 










...not a good look.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here I am  cheers Ben for the heads up.
> 
> ...


 
Did you stop making the 5 speed ones though? I want one soooo bad, but I don't know if my grad school budget will ever cut it. haha :banghead:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Buddy I have not produced a 5 speed ever I am afraid. Ben is the only person in the whole world to have one and that is they way it is going to stay. 

Sorry dude 


Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Hi Buddy I have not produced a 5 speed ever I am afraid. Ben is the only person in the whole world to have one and that is they way it is going to stay.
> 
> Sorry dude
> 
> ...


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mind pming me a price for a 6 speed?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe Charlie sells them for less. Personally, I wouldn't pay anywhere near the price listed. 


http://audittrs.wordpress.com/audi-...tt-tuning-aesthetics-aftermarket-accessories/


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Nearly but not quite, they don't even have a seperate space for reverse gear  

I have one left and probably won't be making anymore as I am selling my TT and moving on due to a baby on the way. 

I have sold quite a few the last few days and am picking up the final batch on Saturday. 

Cheers 

Charlie


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Maybe Charlie sells them for less. Personally, I wouldn't pay anywhere near the price listed.


 Yea, nothing worse than paying for a custom part which needs a CNC to be made, what a rip!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Maybe Charlie sells them for less. Personally, I wouldn't pay anywhere near the price listed.
> 
> 
> http://audittrs.wordpress.com/audi-...tt-tuning-aesthetics-aftermarket-accessories/


 Engineering, testing and machining all cost lots of money. If you dropped into your local machine shop and showed them a picture of what you wanted and asked how much....you would understand this is very inexpensive. 


Congrats Charlie, good luck with the next project :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

l88m22vette said:


> Yea, nothing worse than paying for a custom part which needs a CNC to be made, what a rip!


 
I dont really think it would be very hard to fabricate. Measure the position of the shifter at rest, measure it's movements into each gear, plug the measurements into the computer and let it cut for you. Am I missing something? 



Charlie, you're right they dont have a separate slot for reverse. Instead they made the slot for first gear twice as wide. It's just a different look for the same application. Wish you had some 5-speeds left..


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I dont really think it would be very hard to fabricate. Measure the position of the shifter at rest, measure it's movements into each gear, plug the measurements into the computer and let it cut for you. Am I missing something?


 Yep its that simple. Your so smart you could do my job


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Yep its that simple. Your so smart you could do my job


 A keyboard machinist is a cake!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> A keyboard machinist is a cake!


 haha for real. If it's that easy go make one yourself Chuck. Let us know how many prototypes you're left with after the fact


----------



## pzkov (Aug 6, 2012)

*thanks for the heads up*



paullee said:


> CharlieTT. He's from England but is on this forum. Hit him up to see if he's still producing them.
> 
> My V1 Metal shiftgate...


where did you get your shift gate? I really like the knob! would fancy one like that as well


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

pzkov,

CharlieTT is/was the seller of the aluminum shift gate, although according to this thread, he no longer produces/sells them so your best bet may be to scour for a used one.

As for the knob, it is...wait for it...a $19.95 job from Autozone that received a lot of polish. The TT dimples on top of the knob were done with my trusty Dremmel.

Good luck finding a CharlieTT shift gate.


----------



## kazas (Jun 28, 2013)

*metal shifter gate for VW scirocco r*

hey guys anyone know how i can get a metal shifter gate from or made for my scirocco r?

kaz


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

kazas said:


> hey guys anyone know how i can get a metal shifter gate from or made for my scirocco r?
> 
> kaz


You'll probably have to make your own.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, I guess reading isnt that fundamental.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

subscribed...may have to see if I can work one into my swap :thumbup:


----------



## scristaldi89 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Designing and building gate*

Hi I wrote a really nice lone reply to this thread but it somehow got managed that I was no longer logged in, long story short everything lost. 
Anyway, trying to make one of these at work for a 5 speed.
Measure my throws and noticed they are wicked close together, too close for making separate lanes.
Far as i can tell my car is stock, Im not the original owner but Ive adjusted the linkage and its all oem up front. 
I did notice that there is play enough when the car is in gear that the shifter can be moved left or right.
Creating lanes would put the car in gear, but would hold it in an akward, non relaxed position.
I have seen other 5 speed gates out there on the internet, but i can not understand why my relaxed gearing positions are all so bunched together.
If anyone who has a six speed trans with the gated style plate can comment that would be appreciated.
Specifically, does the lanes force the gears in and hold the further away the the position as if the plate was not there.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I have a 5-speed one and it fits nice and snug. I'm sure there's always going to be some 'slop' though. I don't find the gate puts too much pressure on the gears. Mainly in Reverse and slightly in 5th.


----------



## scristaldi89 (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks so much for that information


----------



## thegutsche (Nov 15, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, anyone move on from their TT and keep the shift gate?


----------



## kleytoncooper (Jan 7, 2018)

*H-gate shifter for 2001 Audi Quattro 225 Coupe -speed*

Want milled steel gate for 6 speed T, with spacer. Not interested in lighting! email [email protected]


----------



## Eli Pacheco (8 mo ago)

CharlieTT said:


> Check this out - click on pic for video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested please let me know how much .. in USA


----------



## Eli Pacheco (8 mo ago)

CharlieTT said:


> Check this out - click on pic for video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested in purchasing one please let me know how much? [email protected]


----------

